# Sweet Judy Blue Eyes & her Mean Mother Mopar .....



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

..... Judy Lilly from Wheatridge, Colorado ........... a class lady and an outstanding racer


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Pretty car. I hadn't heard of her at all, but I like the colors


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Judy Lilly....OMG NICE JOB man! That looks AWESOME! 

NOW if I could just locate a model of this car for a "stock" build, I'd be happy! ('67 to '69 all looked the same for the Barracuda)

GOD you did a GREAT job on this one! NICE work!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

-Hemi- said:


> NOW if I could just locate a model of this car for a "stock" build, I'd be happy! ('67 to '69 all looked the same for the Barracuda)



AMT has a kit available for a 1969 Barracuda :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

scottnkat said:


> Pretty car. I hadn't heard of her at all, but I like the colors


Judy Lilly was a Super Stock racer from the Denver area ......... she won four major Super Stock titles at NHRA events ............. she was one of the sweetest ladies you would ever hope to meet, but she'd cut your heart out on the starting line ........... she was called "Sweet Judy Blue Eyes" because of her brilliant blue eyes and her jet black hair ............ a very pretty lady

She was also known as "Miss Mighty Mopar"


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Old Coyote said:


> AMT has a kit available for a 1969 Barracuda :thumbsup:


I have yet to find it. I know they made one back in the 90's I think but, I haven't seen it recently!

I tell ya, IF I can locate one, I have a REAL car to build the model as......A friends real car.....


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-38275.htm


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info on her - you've gotta admire women drivers back then getting into a "man's sport" and doing a good job.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks vypurr, I'll be lookin into that one!

Scott, Judy Lilly, getting into a "mans sport" I suppose she knew how to play with a gear shift!!!! Ask all those that just seen the blue smoke of her rear tires as she was a full car length ahead of them, as they beat on their steering wheel being beatin, by a woman driver! LOL


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I remember her well. Awesome job on the build too!
*


----------

